# My Breeding Plan



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello all.
As you may know that I shall be having a new arrival in October of daisy tilly may a Himalayan Persian which she will be on the active register.
I have been doing some research ect and pricing all the elements up as I would like to be prepared when the I feel the right time to giver a litter at around 18 months old.
I have been in discussion with my vet about tests & I would like your opinion if I am going on the right track as I would like to get every right.

1. genetic test £80-£100 to see what colour she carry's 
2.PKD Test £30-£38 with certificate for daisy
3. PKD Test on on per litter of 4 kittens £50 with certificates (Show new owners the kitten is PKD neg kittens). which I have not seen or heard of a kitten being sold with its own PKD test.
4. per kitten course of injections @ 8 & 12 week's £25 + £5 micro chip each.
5. snap test £35
6. C section £100 + £20 spay if cannot give birth naturally 
7.wormer & flee £10.00
8. kittens to be neutered at 6 months £25 as vets do not do early neutering.
9. spoken with insurance company they would insure per kitten each for £99 for a year but might rise for 2015-2016.
10. I have been pricing a kitten pack up which would include
*Comfortable bed
*cat carrier
*Blanket 
*2-3 grooming tools.
* cat collar & Harness
*cat litter, litter bags & tray
*toys
*dry food & wet food (Origen dry & Royal canning kitten wet) 
*water bowl & eating bowl.
*kitten booklet
*Solicitor contract 
* 4-5 generation GCCF certified pedigree. 
*my love & care 

I have mentioned above I would like to give per kitten the best start to per kitten and health. 
when I start to breed I would like to give that little bit extra to the kitten buyer and the peace of mind that the kitten has been well cared for and much loved while in my care.
When I first brought my Persian I wanted to see a breeder offer that little bit more which I know everything shall come down to cost to me I know I shall be breeding at a loss which breeding isn't for profit.
When I first got my Persian I was looking for a breeder to offer a little bit extra for the price but yet I have not seen breeder offer what I am going to offer in the future.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would just concentrate on the very important things first if i were you, like tests for PKD etc, you dont really need tests for colours urgently do you, also noticed that the prices you have got down for vaccinating and neutering are way too low, unless you have a very cheap vet, usually vaccinations are around £50-60, and neutering female about £58 /male around £34-38 where i live, and most of the people on this forum i think
Are you intending insuring every kitten? you can insure the kittens for the first 4 weeks free through petplan,microchipping is usually £15-20
C Section hundreds more than you have said 
As for birthing things you dont need to buy all that, 
I think you might have a shock if you are planning on those prices
Did your vet give you them 
I wish i had your vet if so


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd speak to your mentor/breeder - I'm sure they can tell you exactly what they have done for their cats and a rough idea of costs


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

chazey7 said:


> Hello all.
> As you may know that I shall be having a new arrival in October of daisy tilly may a Himalayan Persian which she will be on the active register.
> I have been doing some research ect and pricing all the elements up as I would like to be prepared when the I feel the right time to giver a litter at around 18 months old.
> I have been in discussion with my vet about tests & I would like your opinion if I am going on the right track as I would like to get every right.
> ...


I don't know if Persians are slow matures but you may get a girl that doesn't stop calling from 6 months old, so 18months isn't really a aim, you need to go by your girl.

If BOTH parents are DNA tested PKD negative with microchips buy a vet then no need to test the kittens, unless of course you want to.

are you sure that is the price of injections? Cheapest here for both is £50 & chipping is £15

snap test I pay £70 for

C-section MINUIMUM I was quoted 13days ago 2014, by 3 separate vets was £1,000 WITHOUT medication, £100... would have been a dream... no way would it be £100!

why do you need to flea kittens? The household shouldn't have fleas, so no need to put chemicals on a kitten.

Don't agree with cat collars, why do they need one? new owners may not want to take them on a harness, so I wouldnt supply that, or a bed, or a carrier (unless asked) people like to buy their own new items I have found that out!

I have written above a cost of breeding, I think its quite in depth so have a look! 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/215985-cost-breeding.html


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yikes, those are VERY low prices! 

Which vet is that, out of interest?


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I would just concentrate on the very important things first if i were you, like tests for PKD etc, you dont really need tests for colours urgently do you, also noticed that the prices you have got down for vaccinating and neutering are way too low, unless you have a very cheap vet, usually vaccinations are around £50-60, and neutering female about £58 /male around £34-38 where i live, and most of the people on this forum i think
> Are you intending insuring every kitten? you can insure the kittens for the first 4 weeks free through petplan,microchipping is usually £15-20
> C Section hundreds more than you have said
> As for birthing things you dont need to buy all that,
> ...


Thank you for your post.
As you mentioned and thank you genetic test isn't the main one, i would like to know what colour she carry's (i can dream for pure whites, they wouldn't be going no where) 
Yes I gave the vet manager the price list a week ago what I wanted and I had a telephone call to day with the printed prices and a list 2 animal hospitals what they deal with in case of out of hours emergency's which i know but its nice to have the telephone e-mail and the map if needed.
My vet what i use is brilliant i wouldn't go else where.
I do plan to offer a 1 year policy to every kitten.
I do understand the costs involved.


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> I don't know if Persians are slow matures but you may get a girl that doesn't stop calling from 6 months old, so 18months isn't really a aim, you need to go by your girl.
> 
> If BOTH parents are DNA tested PKD negative with microchips buy a vet then no need to test the kittens, unless of course you want to.
> 
> ...


C section is £100 from 8am until 7pm then a bit more at there recommended out of hours animal hospital.
i am going to offer to the new owners but they can always decline the bed and the carrier.
My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just asking out of curiosity, why are you referring to her as a Himalayan Persian?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

chazey7 said:


> C section is £100 from 8am until 7pm then a bit more at there recommended out of hours animal hospital.
> i am going to offer to the new owners but they can always decline the bed and the carrier.
> My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.


That is crazy! I've never known a C-section in private practice come to less than £500-600. Is this some kind of charity practice?


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> That is crazy! I've never known a C-section in private practice come to less than £500-600. Is this some kind of charity practice?


No charity practice.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

chazey7 said:


> No charity practice.


You should thank your lucky stars with those prices.


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> You should thank your lucky stars with those prices.


also the reason why I choose the veterinary practice too they do all persecutes on site with out taking them to another place.
its a pity they do not do there own out of hour service which they do not do at the moment which would be ideal to others in the area as if you need a out of hours service and you do not drive you need to take a taxi which some taxi do not accept animals only assisted disabled dogs which is the only down fall of this practice.


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

chazey7 said:


> Hello all.
> As you may know that I shall be having a new arrival in October of daisy tilly may a Himalayan Persian which she will be on the active register.
> I have been doing some research ect and pricing all the elements up as I would like to be prepared when the I feel the right time to giver a litter at around 18 months old.
> I have been in discussion with my vet about tests & I would like your opinion if I am going on the right track as I would like to get every right.
> ...


 kittens to be neutered at 6 months £25 as vets do not do early neutering, for the kitten owner shall be more if traveling a distance as they may not be local to use the same vet.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry to butt in, can I ask again - why are you referring to her as a Himalayan Persian?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are low prices.
My vet charges £600 for in hours C-section and £1000 out of hours, out of hours start at 8pm.

Vaccinations I pay £89 for, Microchip is £20.


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sorry to butt in, can I ask again - why are you referring to her as a Himalayan Persian?


shes a himmy persian


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

chazey7 said:


> shes a himmy persian


She's a Colourpoint.
Himmy is an American term.


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> They are low prices.
> My vet charges £600 for in hours C-section and £1000 out of hours, out of hours start at 8pm.
> 
> Vaccinations I pay £89 for, Microchip is £20.


When we was thinking about moving to Essex 11 months long back, booster x 2 130.00, wormer £7 per tablet & flea treatment £11 per cat, £35 just to see a vet.
When we phoned for a price for a groomer to have my Persian groomed every 10 week's they wanted £100 where i pay £32-37 half groom.
My 2 cats are indoor cats and even though they do not go out only in there carriers in the communal garden i still flea them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My groomer charges £30 which is a bath, dry and extra's, so I am please with that.

Keep hold of your vet, very low prices are hard to come by.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

chazey7 said:


> My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.


In what way? I've not seen anything posted that's different, aside from testing already inherited clear kittens or offering 1 year insurance and a few other things not needed as pointed out in TB's post 

You also realise c-sections happen most often out of hours, cats are clever that way 



chazey7 said:


> kittens to be neutered at 6 months £25 as vets do not do early neutering, for the kitten owner shall be more if traveling a distance as they may not be local to use the same vet.


You can change vets for neutering, I know a breeder who does so she can get the kittens done before they leave her.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Will they be registered? Which registry? And I am intrigued by the "solicitors" contract - what is it?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chazey7 said:


> Hello all.
> <snip>
> 1. genetic test £80-£100 to see what colour she carry's
> 2.PKD Test £30-£38 with certificate for daisy
> ...


You haven't said why you want to breed! And your breeding plan looks more like a business plan. As such it's missing stud fees and the cost of taking her to stud and collecting her.

WRT the above.


The price for colour testing is way too high. You don't need your vet to take blood, you take a check swab yourself and send it to Langford.
Surely Daisy comes from PKD-clear parents? If she doesn't you are already behind the game - she needs testing and you should only use a tested stud. 
If Daily & the stud are clear the kittens don't need testing.
Remarkably cheap - are you planning using one of those low-cost clinics for vacs & chip?
On the cheap side.
Far too cheap. You need the price for an out of hours section on Xmas day.
About right for Milbemax wormer.
Look for a vet near you who does do early neutering. Check the Cat's Protection website. What do you plan to do if one of the kittens is sold some distance away? Also price is again too low.
I don't insure my cats, I wouldn't want to be paying for the cost of a year's insurance when I buy one. Make it optional.
Kitten pack includes far too much. Lots of people have their own carriers, beds etc. and those that don't enjoy buying them. Food & litter for a week or two, a blanket that smells of home and a couple of toys is enough. 

I also see below you are hoping for white Persians? Clearly you don't understand the genetics involved.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Will they be registered? Which registry? And I am intrigued by the "solicitors" contract - what is it?


They mentioned GCCF pedigree to go with the kitten, but if their cat is described as a Himalayan on her pedigree she's not GCCF registered.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

chazey7 said:


> My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.


If you are going to learn anything and contribute to your chosen breed with a thought out breeding plan that benefits the breed you will need a lot of help from your mentor / other breeders. I am not sure how you mean this comment to come across, but it implies your "ethics" are going to be in some way "better" than other breeders. 
All good breeders strive to produce health tested kittens with good temperaments adhering to the breed standard and do our utmost to find homes where they will be cherished. By stating your ethics are going to be "different" you may alienate the very people you will need to learn from.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chazey7 said:


> <snip>
> My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.


Different how? My kittens come vaccinated, wormed, neutered, chipped, registered, with as much phone help as the owners care to ask for.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

chazey7 said:


> C section is £100 from 8am until 7pm then a bit more at there recommended out of hours animal hospital.
> i am going to offer to the new owners but they can always decline the bed and the carrier.
> *My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wondering what turned this:


> really I am not really interested in breeding though


into a breeding plan?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> 4-5 generation GCCF certified pedigree.


I realise you haven't included registration costs either on your business plan. Currently it is £9 per kitten plus £5 per litter for Prefix Registrations, and £18 per kitten plus £5 per litter for non-prefix registrations.

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/pricelist.pdf

A prefix application is £75, and you don't just get one - you have to apply, you have to be a member of a GCCF affiliated club, and the secretary of the club has to be willing to counter-sign the application. Some clubs insist on you being a member for a year before they will do that.

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/prefixapp.pdf

Some PF members have had the experience of it taking some time to register a prefix - application went astray, then their choices were all rejected.

If you want to register your kittens with the GCCF I suggest you make a start on a prefix application right now, but don't be at all surprised if you can't get the counter-signature for some time. Showing at a breed club's show might help.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I early neuter (different vets I travel 40 mins each way), worm, vaccinate, socialise, chip, register, only breed from PKD negative parents, give forever help etc, where are your ethics better?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

chazey7 said:


> In the making of my own website called Wallsall Persians.


Can I ask why Wallsall Persians? Just that you're in Wolvo and your neighbouring town is Walsall. Single "L" double "L" Might be intentional but could be a spelling error and they never look good for websites.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> My ethics is going to be a little bit different to other breeders.


Don't doubt it for a second.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just out of interest, what is a solicitor contract and what will it contain?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm, gone very quiet on here, catsgalore is in Wolverhampton isnt she, i bet s he would like to know who this very cheap vet is, she must spend a fortune at hers, with all those rescue cats and kittens


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I realise you haven't included registration costs either on your business plan. Currently it is £9 per kitten plus £5 per litter for Prefix Registrations, and £18 per kitten plus £5 per litter for non-prefix registrations.
> 
> http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/pricelist.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your message's very kindly appreciated and to other members too.
I have already have made an application to become a member at 2 cat clubs which I need to be a member for a year before they will countersign the prefix application which is not a problem.
I would like a prefix for when i have a dabble at a show but not a prefix for breeding as i will not be a business nor opening a garden cattery. 
one club are using a local venue which is nice to know as I would not of known if I did not do the research about cat clubs.
Due to I have not got a scanner I cannot upload the price list as I do not have a scanner.
Some one has said that my breeding plan is like a business which I feel sad that some one has mentioned this as I live in apartment and not a house with a large shed with 4 studs and 8-10 queens running about and I shall have no room for a breeding business and having just one breeding queen and no studs therefor I am not going to be a business and never will and my home will always be open for any body to view to any one whom said this I will invite you around and other PF members I will not have nothing to hide, therefor I will be inviting you to come to my home and see for your self's..
I may be have touched a nerve with some members but I asked for your opinions not to judge.
the Persian I am having is from pkd tested lines and mom and dad is pkd but I want for my kittens to be tested so I can show new owners that there kitten has been tested neg for this, another thing I have never came across any breeders who test there kitten for pkd only to show the paper work that's why my plan will be knowing per kitten is pkd neg and never will.
my plan is to breed for health, temperament and like one member said for health tested kittens which i shall be adhering not forgetting gccf guidelines too.
Like I said before I may not want to breed but the information what I have researched will be there if I decide too, like I said before to a member we all started somewhere like you did. 
I have already rattled 2 local breeders feathers by doing testing each kitten?
My website is not just for Persian its for other people to see what other animals which are at my family home we have got too, 3 parrots, 1 tortoise ,2 dogs, 1 lion lop rabbit, another 2 cats.


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Just out of interest, what is a solicitor contract and what will it contain?


Not yet planned the contract little to early but will explain if the owner cannot look after him or her the kitten shall be returned to my self until a suitable home can be found. 
The owner has to inform if the owner is going to sell the cat on to some one else.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh right I see 
I think many breeders have a contract for new owners to sign, just not heard of it being from a solicitor - does it hold more weight legally then?


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm sure I remember you posting a few weeks back a story about a woman in a fancy car refusing to pay for worming tablets because your vets was too expensive? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I'm sure I remember you posting a few weeks back a story about a woman in a fancy car refusing to pay for worming tablets because your vets was too expensive? Or am I mistaken?


I saw this, but i think it was only a few days ago, and not sure if it was chazey7


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have only one breeding queen at a time, no stud, to outside cattery or cages - I have a prefix. Why? Because I am incredibly proud to be the best I can be, and using the administrative prefix to me, just seems to not be taking it all seriously. Why PKD test kittens that are going to be negative through birth and spend the money doing that, and not have a prefix? Why not blow your own trumpet with a prefix? Just seems odd. Anyone who breeds a cat and sells it, has a business I'm afraid. Saying you are not a business doesn't make it true - it just means you aren't thinking clearly. You may be a business that never breaks even, but you sell something therefore you have a business.

Please, please, please give Cats Galore details of your vet, she lives in your area, and runs a rescue and could really, really do with those cheap fees. it would really help her.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

chazey7 said:


> Not yet planned the contract little to early but will explain if the owner cannot look after him or her the kitten shall be returned to my self until a suitable home can be found.
> The owner has to inform if the owner is going to sell the cat on to some one else.


Contracts like these are already used by many breeders, and even more so in the dog world. Whether drawn up by a solicitor or not, they very rarely stand up in court when challenged.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I'm sure I remember you posting a few weeks back a story about a woman in a fancy car refusing to pay for worming tablets because your vets was too expensive? Or am I mistaken?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/373087-sadended-owner-but-joy.html


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Contracts like these are already used by many breeders, and even more so in the dog world. Whether drawn up by a solicitor or not, they very rarely stand up in court when challenged.


That's what I thought. Just another expense to pay for a solicitor, not sure I'd bother


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies.
I have got a year yet to decide hence not rushing in to head first but I f I do decide shall let you all know if its gone pear shaped or worked I know what is involved aa been thinking of doing it for tbe past 14-15 months.
If I knew a pf member had a rescue near my our self's I would send a gift voucher for food which I do for another rescue.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

chazey7 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> I have got a year yet to decide hence not rushing in to head first but I f I do decide shall let you all know if its gone pear shaped or worked I know what is involved aa been thinking of doing it for tbe past 14-15 months.
> If I knew a pf member had a rescue near my our self's I would send a gift voucher for food which I do for another rescue.


I'm sure she would prefer the name of your vets - it would save her hundreds if not thousands of pounds. And she can tell you who she uses for early neutering.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

chazey7 said:


> As you may know that I shall be having a new arrival in October of daisy tilly may a Himalayan Persian which she will be on the active register.


Something doesn't seem right here. You are in the UK but call your cat a Himalayan ... it is Colourpoint in the UK. Did you buy your cat from Wales by any chance?



chazey7 said:


> I have been doing some research ect and pricing all the elements up as I would like to be prepared when the I feel the right time to giver a litter at around 18 months old.


My Persian girl started calling at 9 months. To leave her until she was 18 months would have been foolhardy. When breeding, you need to go by your queens needs rather than some rigid plan of your own.



chazey7 said:


> I have been in discussion with my vet about tests & I would like your opinion if I am going on the right track as I would like to get every right.


All your prices are way off I'd say. I think we'd all be fascinated to know which veterinary practice this was, but you seem reluctant to answer this question which has been asked several times 



chazey7 said:


> When I first got my Persian I was looking for a breeder to offer a little bit extra for the price but yet I have not seen breeder offer what I am going to offer in the future.


Apart from PKD testing the kittens, which by the way is totally pointless IF you are breeding from correctly tested negative parents, I have not seen you offering anything much above what any other responsible pedigree breeder offers, with the exception of a cat carrier ... I would hope that the new owners had thought enough ahead to purchase on of these themselves!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

3rd time I have asked, what is the name of the vets you are using for these stupidly cheap unbelievable prices? 

Also why do you need 4 studs with 10girls?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> 3rd time I have asked, what is the name of the vets you are using for these stupidly cheap unbelievable prices?
> 
> Also why do you need 4 studs with 10girls?


He will have one girl:



> Some one has said that my breeding plan is like a business which I feel sad that some one has mentioned this as I live in apartment and *not *a house with a large shed with 4 studs and 8-10 queens running about and I shall have no room for a breeding business and having just one breeding queen and no studs therefor I am not going to be a business and never will and my home will always be open for any body to view to any one whom said this I will invite you around and other PF members I will not have nothing to hide, therefor I will be inviting you to come to my home and see for your self's..


FYI I have a prefix, I don't have an outside cattery, I don't have a stud.

Most of all still wondering why you want to breed and what is different about your ethics.

Still wanting to know the name of the vet practice offering such cheap prices.

Still concerned that you actually have no idea what breeding involves, or can involve it if all goes wrong.

And still thinking you really don't understand how the GCCF works. You mention "4-5 generation GCCF certified pedigree". With the GCCF the breeder provides the pedigree, the GCCF provide the registration papers.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

chazey7 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> I have got a year yet to decide hence not rushing in to head first but I f I do decide shall let you all know if its gone pear shaped or worked I know what is involved aa been thinking of doing it for tbe past 14-15 months.
> If I knew a pf member had a rescue near my our self's I would send a gift voucher for food which I do for another rescue.


I am sure catsgalore would much prefer a cheap vet for all the cats and kittens she has to provide vet treatment for, cheap vaccinations, neutering and C sections if neccessary would be a godsend to her, 
I think this is beginning to sound like a fairy story


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> You mention "4-5 generation GCCF certified pedigree". With the GCCF the breeder provides the pedigree, the GCCF provide the registration papers.


I believe certified pedigrees are required for imports and for cats registered with other registration bodies. So I'm now wondering if the kitten is with TICA.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you not from the UK perhaps? Over here registration papers are a 5 gen certified pedigree, the breeder doesn't print one themselves, other countries are likely the same.

If you're not originally from the UK perhaps this is why you think your plans and ethics are so different?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

GCCF registration documents just detail the cat and its parents, the breeder must provide the pedigree. You can buy certified pedigrees from the GCCF, they cost £36 each.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tigermoon said:


> GCCF registration documents just detail the cat and its parents, the breeder must provide the pedigree. You can buy certified pedigrees from the GCCF, they cost £36 each.


And they are needed for GCCF registered cats that are to be transferred into another registration body, eg TICA, FIFE and so on.

Like wise, a certified pedigree is needed FROM co-operating reg bodies, if a cat is going from those, to GCCF.

Otherwise, certified isn't really needed, unless the OP feels it gives a better certainty, or wants the new owners to be free to re-register elsewhere.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> He will have one girl:
> 
> FYI I have a prefix, I don't have an outside cattery, I don't have a stud.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh I wonder why do they think breeders have this many studs / girls? 

Id still love to know the name of this vet


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Perhaps Chazey has gone to check those prices - I'm no expert but virtually everything on that list looked too cheap to be true 
Or perhaps they don't exist at all.... :sneaky2:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well * those * prices dont exist thats for sure, i had to have my bengal spayed after a C Section almost 11 years ago, and it was around £400 then, and i am pretty sure no vet exists who only charges any of those prices,
If so we would all love to know who and where he is,must be in Wolverhampton i think if thats where chazey7 lives, or not far away,as she has no transport, but shes not telling


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chazey7 said:


> <snip>
> Due to I have not got a scanner I cannot upload the price list as I do not have a scanner.
> <snip>


No need to scan the price list, just tell us who the vet is. Enquiring minds want to know.

Mine also still wants to know why you want to breed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Might be one of the low-cost clinics.

There's an easipetcare vaccination clinic in Wolves that does kitten vaccinations for £25. They don't have the facility to do procedures though, as it's a weekly clinic.
wolverhampton Vaccination Clinic - easipetcare

Cavan Vets provide affordable veterinary care with comparatively low vaccine and neutering costs:
Vet Care Wolverhampton - Veterinary Walsall, Vets Willenhall

There is also a Vets4Pets in Wolverhampton, I know they often have offers on vaccination, neutering etc.

The OOH vet mentioned could be St George's, a big practice that provides OOH care for lots of the smaller practices around there. I have a friend who works there.

There is a PDSA Hospital in Wolverhampton, I worked there for a little while a few years back. Can't remember the prices though and they may have changed since.

All speculation though; this practice remains a mystery. Especially the £100 Caesarean. I wonder what's included in that price...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

For those who are interested, she's fully entitled to call her Persian a Himmie if she likes. Himmie might be an American term, but GCCF is the only registry which doesn't recognise it, and we have more than just GCCF registering in the UK.

That's about the only bit I agree with though. I'd suggest to the OP that you go read my post in cat chat before considering breeding.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A low-cost clinic for vaccinations occurred to me, but as you say where on earth are C-Sections that cheap?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It shouldnt be so difficult to name the vet who does all these things at such cheap prices really, and not coming back does make it all sound as if chazey has been imagining that these really are the prices she would end up paying
Also if she has been in discussions with said vet, by nthe time she is ready for breeding,[not even got the cat yet] the prices will most likely have gone up even more,in another 18 months


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You can't transfer an insurance policy so why are you paying for a year? Waste of time & money.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck with your breeding programme but maybe step down a peg or two, not meaning to sound wrong but it sounds like you are getting a little ahead of yourself and come across to me like you feel you are going to be the best breeder ever and haven't yet started. 

You say your ethics are going to be different from other Breeders? That on it's own is a put down to other experienced Breeders. Maybe come on here a little less full on, gather up as much info as possible, accept help and listen to advise and you might receive some answers you are looking for.

18 months with a Queen that has been calling months on end could end up with her not getting pregnant at all as pyo might set in if you let her call too much without going to stud...or are Persians different to other breeds?

It is good that you are trying to do some research regarding what is needed and the costs but these prices are way too low and some tests are not really necessary. If you are considering easipet care or the like I would advise against it and go to a good vet, most vets are in their early training at vets such as easipet care and through experience I know they are not the best to take litters of kittens after having a bad experience with them myself.

Very surprised at these prices you have especially for a c section, vaccs and chips...but if these are the prices you have been given that's great as long as the vets are experienced and not learning....you only want the best for your kittens so paying more money to a good vets is well worth it. 


Snap tests for your Queen are much more than this and don't forget to add your travel expenses to and from the stud and also if she doesn't get pregnant you will need to do it all again....the travelling and another snap test.

As for kitten packs, like you I wanted to give really good packs at the beginning but you will soon find that most people don't really appreciate it, some will take it for granted and not realise everything you buy is actually bought by yourself and not given to you free to dish out. If you put the essentials in the pack such as pedigree and registration certificates, vaccination cards, a wormer, food samples what the kittens have been used to and a little toy that is all you need to do...if you are micro-chipping and offering free insurance then you will need to ad the paperwork to those as well.

Re your quote..." I have not seen breeder offer what I am going to offer in the future". You have a lot to learn, other more experienced breeders put a lot of effort in to their breeding and this quote seems to be trying to get one step ahead of everyone else...but give it a go,see how you get on but it isn't all a bed of roses, it can be very stressful at times. But I wish you well and hope to hear how it all works out.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

carly87 said:


> For those who are interested, she's fully entitled to call her Persian a Himmie if she likes. Himmie might be an American term, but GCCF is the only registry which doesn't recognise it, and we have more than just GCCF registering in the UK.


Quite correct, but as the OP has clearly stated that they will be registering GCCF it seems rather odd that they don't use the accepted GCCF term. In fact, judging from one of their posts they didn't seem to realise that colourpoint and hymalayan were the same thing!

One of the reasons I asked if they are buying their Queen from a breeder in Wales was because of a breeder there who refers to their GCCF registered colourpoints as hymalayan and also sells all their kittens on the active register (check out the OP'S other threads for insight). As a colourpoint breeder yourself I suspect you will know to whom I am referring!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, I'd missed both of those facts. I've just put 2 and 2 together... Poor op will either try and do everything right and be very disappointed, or turn into another CP breeder from Wales... Scary either way.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

There's no mention of a mentor in all that plan. Surely that's where all first time breeders go to get advice?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> There's no mention of a mentor in all that plan. Surely that's where all first time breeders go to get advice?


You'd think so wouldn't you? A mentor (or any breeder) would have pointed out the costs involved in breeding and the OP would at least be questioning the prices they'd been given.


----------



## Felino (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of interest...
Can I get contact details to your vet? He/She may save me hundreds if no thousands of pounds even if I count travel from Scotland...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Felino said:


> Out of interest...
> Can I get contact details to your vet? He/She may save me hundreds if no thousands of pounds even if I count travel from Scotland...


Bit off topic, but its great to see a Maine Coon breeder doing All the health tests available to Maine coons  I couldn't find one last year, well, I found 1 in wales, I actually have your website save on my favs, I didn't know you were on here lol :blush: Watch out for a email from me in the future lol :blush: :001_wub:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Havoc, this lady does not mentor, ever. She just sells on the active because the kittens demand a greater price. Not all of the litters are even full true CPs.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Havoc, this lady does not mentor, ever. She just sells on the active because the kittens demand a greater price. Not all of the litters are even full true CPs.


Yes. I've seen adverts from her selling 'breeding sets' mostly pairs but in one case a trio! Always described as rare too 

I don't understand why the OP hasn't come back on. Are they genuine? It's the school holidays after all...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know she's definitely getting a Persian... As for the breeding, well, who knows!

I did see that trio for sale, and my goodness what a price even for pets!


----------



## Felino (Jul 6, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Bit off topic, but its great to see a Maine Coon breeder doing All the health tests available to Maine coons  I couldn't find one last year, well, I found 1 in wales, I actually have your website save on my favs, I didn't know you were on here lol :blush: Watch out for a email from me in the future lol :blush: :001_wub:


Thanks :001_tt1:
I'm relatively new here but found this thread very interesting...with all vet things we do/pay for I would pray for so low prices....


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Felino said:


> I'm relatively new here


Not that new!


> Join Date: Jul 2010


Unless you did the thing where you joined, forgot, and recently rediscovered? I did that on RU haha.


----------



## Felino (Jul 6, 2010)

Torin said:


> Not that new!
> 
> Unless you did the thing where you joined, forgot, and recently rediscovered? I did that on RU haha.


Joined long time ago...but not used at all  Now I'M BACK  In my lovely NEW incarnation :001_tongue:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Felino said:


> Thanks :001_tt1:
> I'm relatively new here but found this thread very interesting...with all vet things we do/pay for I would pray for so low prices....


No problem! Gorgeous type MC's! :001_tt1:

lol I see she hasn't come back to tell us about this vet!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> No problem! Gorgeous type MC's! :001_tt1:
> 
> lol I see she hasn't come back to tell us about this vet!


I dont think she will, think it was a fairy story after all, but could be wrong


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought the plan was an awful lot of effort to go to for a troll.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe wishful thinking on someones part, and guessing at prices, hard to tell really, but no more input since people stared asking who the vet was


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> think it was a fairy story


Ya think :lol:


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe not, who knows, but if genuine she really needs to get some realistic prices and help from someone, instead of fancy ideas that wont in the end be any better than anyone elses, if genuine i wish her luck, but needs to get real


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I thought the plan was an awful lot of effort to go to for a troll.


I don't think it was trolling, just delusional.


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

You cat people are just so....catty  This woman was going to revolutionise catdom and now you've all scared her off 

On a more serious note I'd like to know who her vets are too because my vets are based in Wolverhampton and they aren't that cheap


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> I don't think it was trolling, just delusional.


I didn't either but I thought that was being indirectly suggested.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a thought - but without a mentor and a girl probably from an unreputable breeder in Wales - how did she expect to find a decent stud?! ANd I know Carly pays a small fortune for a decent stud.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You really aren't getting this are you  The OP doesn't approve any stud owner who keeps a stud in purpose built accommodation with safe, purpose built queen's quarters for visiting girls.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She may well be expecting to be sold the stud along with her girl. This breeder regularly sells breeding pairs or trios at horrendous prices to novices...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah yes, forgot that Havoc - too many pages passed by now - so she is going to keep a stud? In a flat? What if it sprays? It won't be happy with only one girl? Hmmm, a lack of thinking on her part then.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> She may well be expecting to be sold the stud along with her girl. This breeder regularly sells breeding pairs or trios at horrendous prices to novices...


That really is the most depressing thought. Never mind, she can join a club, buy a prefix and that'll make her a 'registered' breeder so perfection guaranteed


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely! And I've wondered where I've been going wrong all these years. The CP fraternity is depressing at times.


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

One of my girls had a C-section last week and was spayed at the same time - £387 (Essex). I think my vet has very reasonable prices.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

prada said:


> One of my girls had a C-section last week and was spayed at the same time - £387 (Essex). I think my vet has very reasonable prices.


What vet????????


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

Taylorbaby said:


> What vet????????


Highcliff, branches in Brantham, North East Essex and Hadleigh and Ipswich, Suffolk.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

prada said:


> Highcliff, branches in Brantham, North East Essex and Hadleigh and Ipswich, Suffolk.


Think I have heard of this vet practice, do they do their own out of hours service????

loving the thread, and will be going to the vet practice that charges £100 for a C Section, I live in Essex but would save loads even with the traveling


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

prada said:


> Highcliff, branches in Brantham, North East Essex and Hadleigh and Ipswich, Suffolk.


wow thanks cant believe the difference in prices in Essex!


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

Steverags said:


> Think I have heard of this vet practice, do they do their own out of hours service????
> 
> Yes, they do.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

prada said:


> One of my girls had a C-section last week and was spayed at the same time - £387 (Essex). I think my vet has very reasonable prices.


Which only goes to prove that vets prices dont always need to be as expensive as they are
If this vet can charge these prices why cant others, i would have thought that prices in Essex would be quite expensive, maybe im wrong but i thought Essex was quite an affluent place to live, or m i being misled by TOWIE not that i watch it, but have seen odd episodes and everyone seems to be big spenders !!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

TBH, I think ours would be around the £400-450 mark.

I know I said £500-600 in a previous post but that would be a minimum dog C-section to be fair.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> Which only goes to prove that vets prices dont always need to be as expensive as they are
> If this vet can charge these prices why cant others, i would have thought that prices in Essex would be quite expensive, maybe im wrong but i thought Essex was quite an affluent place to live, or m i being misled by TOWIE not that i watch it, but have seen odd episodes and everyone seems to be big spenders !!


Vet practices vary hugely. Some have rent to pay, some have a lot of equipment which is £££££.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> TBH, I think ours would be around the £400-450 mark.


Does that include a scan and/or all the other bits that inevitably precede the decision? It is those things which tend to bump up the price if they're charged. Of the two vets in my area one always charges for an extra vet nurse whether in or out of hours while the other doesn't in normal working hours because the staff are there anyway. One charges a consult fee on top while the other builds it into the price and doesn't list it separately.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

havoc said:


> Does that include a scan and/or all the other bits that inevitably precede the decision? It is those things which tend to bump up the price if they're charged. Of the two vets in my area one always charges for an extra vet nurse whether in or out of hours while the other doesn't in normal working hours because the staff are there anyway. One charges a consult fee on top while the other builds it into the price and doesn't list it separately.


I'm quoting off the top of my head. I'll add it up tomorrow and see. 

I don't tend to know prices off the top of my head. I make recommendations based on what's best for the animal first, then look into prices if cost is a concern.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

jaycee05 said:


> Which only goes to prove that vets prices dont always need to be as expensive as they are
> If this vet can charge these prices why cant others, i would have thought that prices in Essex would be quite expensive, maybe im wrong but i thought Essex was quite an affluent place to live, or m i being misled by TOWIE not that i watch it, but have seen odd episodes and everyone seems to be big spenders !!


Please, Please, Please don't think that TOWIE is what it is like in Essex  most of the Essex population are nothing like the program. We had to have a C-section done by Vets Now, the out of hour vet service, they quoted £1300  and then asked if we wanted it done :mad2:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm quoting off the top of my head. *I'll add it up *tomorrow and see.


Thanks. What I was trying to point out - badly is that someone asking for an idea of the cost when they don't actually need the op might be given a very low figure if a receptionist simply looks up the c-section and they way it's listed on their system has everything as a separate cost.


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

Steverags said:


> Please, Please, Please don't think that TOWIE is what it is like in Essex  most of the Essex population are nothing like the program. We had to have a C-section done by Vets Now, the out of hour vet service, they quoted £1300  and then asked if we wanted it done :mad2:


I agree with this. Don't be misled by a television programme.

I should add that the cost I quoted included a dose of Oxytocin (which didn't work) before the decision was made to operate. So, definitely a fair practice as well as competent, thorough and friendly vets.

Vets Now will be expensive, it is an out of hours facility.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I do realise that not all of Essex is not as well off as those on TOWIE but i thought in general it was not a particularly poor place to live
I suppose its a bit like people thinking Birmingham was all the same after benefits street
Where i live its a particularly poor place in general, like a big city might be, but there are a lot of well off older people who have retired here, is the younger ones who have it the hardest, mainly with housing and high rents for bedsits ,flats etc, not many jobs for them ,except with agency work, which could be a day or a week or a month, but very rarely gets to be permanent
Also being a seaside resort a lot of the jobs are temporary summer jobs


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

havoc said:


> Thanks. What I was trying to point out - badly is that someone asking for an idea of the cost when they don't actually need the op might be given a very low figure if a receptionist simply looks up the c-section and they way it's listed on their system has everything as a separate cost.


I forgot - it was very busy today, I just got in! Will try to remember tomorrow, I really will!


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your replays it's been an interested read with all of your input.
When I send for my membership and my prefix I shall be inviting you all up to view my business as some one called it I be surprised how many of you will turn up I will be expecting you all. 
No I am not a troll as some people just seem to have a problem with my post.
You know what they say you will always find some.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

When you start a thread then leave it for over 2 weeks before coming back then people are obviously going to be discussing it's contents in your absence. 
Going back to the early days of this, out of interest are you using the same vet as previous poster? I think most of the speculation was about how cheap your vet seemed to be? 
Also I think one of the other pertinent questions was how are you different to any other breeder as you seemed to imply you would approach it in a different way? 
Just curious


----------



## chazey7 (Aug 26, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> When you start a thread then leave it for over 2 weeks before coming back then people are obviously going to be discussing it's contents in your absence.
> Going back to the early days of this, out of interest are you using the same vet as previous poster? I think most of the speculation was about how cheap your vet seemed to be?
> Also I think one of the other pertinent questions was how are you different to any other breeder as you seemed to imply you would approach it in a different way?
> Just curious


I have been abroad for 9 days.
I am not going to name my vet as I do not put that kind of information on the internet.
That's simple how will I be different, as every breeder is different  
I still have not had a message for the cat charity.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

chazey7 said:


> I have been abroad for 9 days.
> *I am not going to name my vet as I do not put that kind of information on the internet.*
> That's simple how will I be different, as every breeder is different
> I still have not had a message for the cat charity.


Why not? 

A business is a business; advertising is not allowed on the forum but I'm sure they would appreciate a recommendation.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be pleased to come and view your "business". Breeding the same cats myself, I will be very interested to see in person exactly how you are a better breeder than myself and many others who have been responsibly breeding for years. If you'll just drop me a message with your details, I can start planning the visit as I know your kittens come home soon.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

chazey7 said:


> I am not going to name my vet as I do not put that kind of information on the internet.


Well we know where you live so there's nothing stopping any of us ringing all the vets in the area to ask 

And yes, I'd love to come and visit and see your set-up and talk cats. When you show me all the health test certificates and vaccination records of your cats, I'll also find out which vet you use.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

To be honest the fact that you refer to breeding as a business shows me all I need to know about the type of breeder you will be


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Jellypi3 said:


> To be honest the fact that you refer to breeding as a business shows me all I need to know about the type of breeder you will be


I said the original plan looked like a business plan, think the OP is having a dig.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I said the original plan looked like a business plan, think the OP is having a dig.


Ahh ok, my bad then!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe not!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

:Yawn: :Yawn: Sorry lost interest now


----------

